# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  T3 and losing muscle mass

## Fluidic Kimbo

47 days ago I started eating a very low calorie diet while exercising intensely (incline treadmill) for about 3.5 - 5.5 hours per week. Also I'm taking 40mcg clen per day.

I've lost 12 pounds so far. That's about 1.8 pounds per week.

I hear that T3 goes very well with clen for getting bodyfat down below 10% and even further.

The question I have is:
*Will it make much of a difference if I take T3 along with the clen dose I'm already taking? Or will the T3 just make it much much much harder for me to maintain muscle mass while losing fat?*

I'm happy enough at the moment losing an average of 1.8 pounds per week, but it is a little tempting to take another compound to go further with this.

I don't want to take AAS right now. I'll wait til I get my bodyfat way way way down before I take AAS again, and then I'll probably take low dose Tren + Winnie + Var to try stay maintain low bodyfat.

----------


## LiftingLevi

No test? Terrible idea for that “after I lose my body fat” stack. No base to it at all. Also, I see you decided to try and bring a thread with your progress back into this section since the last got moved. I’ll tag it for a move so we don’t have the same mistake again.

----------


## Ashop

Just don't go crazy with the T3 dosages and don't stay on it too long and you will be fine.

----------


## magic32

T3 can be counter productive off cycle, in the absence of an anabolic environment (aas).

It's BEST to save the it for your cycle, then you can run it without restrictions for OPTIMAL effect. You can up the Clen too, unless the sides bother you.

Is this your first cycle, and what are your planned dosages, frequency, and duration?

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Is this your first cycle, and what are your planned dosages, frequency, and duration?


I've done about 8 or 9 cycles over 11 years, sometimes with Tren up over a gram a week.

If I ever do AAS again then I'll do a lot of planning with all kinds of protective ancillaries as I want to take care of my reproductive system, heart, etc..

For the timebeing I just want fat loss agents.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I've done about 8 or 9 cycles over 11 years, sometimes with Tren up over a gram a week.
> 
> If I ever do AAS again then I'll do a lot of planning with all kinds of protective ancillaries as I want to take care of my reproductive system, heart, etc..
> 
> For the timebeing I just want fat loss agents.



What are your stats and your end goals?

That’s a lot of tren...

----------


## Cuz

> What are your stats and your end goals?
> 
> That’s a lot of tren...


He’s not all there bro. He might have done the cycles but he didnt put the work in, I guarantee it lol.

----------


## LiftingLevi

> He’s not all there bro. He might have done the cycles but he didnt put the work in, I guarantee it lol.


I second this. The guy runs with a weighted vest because he has a pot belly, but is concerned with losing “muscle mass”.

----------


## almostgone

Moved to the proper area.

----------


## GearHeaded

the reason T3 goes well with Clen , is because over time Clen is suppressive to your natural T3 production. so if your running Clen for extended periods of time, your going to need to add T3. so I usually recommend just running both together from the start. 
you only need about 25mcg T3 to get its benefits. 

as far as losing muscle from T3 . there is nothing catabolic in T3 in and of itself. the catabolic aspects come into play via the calorie deficit that your diet and your metabolic rate (established via the dosage of T3) are at.
yes you can lose muscle when calories are in a deficit and metabolic rate is high.

I've found the best way to hold onto muscle when running T3 is to run an estrogenic based AAS with no AI's .. some test and a little bit of Dbol to get E levels elevated will help you stay anti catabolic. estrogen is a very strong anti catabolic. 
This is why women can easily get by running twice the dosage of T3 as men run, yet not lose any muscle.
while men on the other hand make the mistake of running T3 and AI's together at the same time, and they shrivel up and lose muscle.

of course if your really estrogen sensitive and hold a ton of water cause of it, this is then going to be a fine balance

----------


## redz

Im taking 100mcg T3 and gaining weight right now lol.

----------


## charger69

> Im taking 100mcg T3 and gaining weight right now lol.


Be careful man. The stims and T3 can cause atrial fibulation. Been there, done that. 
You wont know you have it unless you hook up to an ekg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> He’s not all there bro. He might have done the cycles but he didnt put the work in, I guarantee it lol.



Roger that. 

A gram at a time though? For fucks sake, no wonder he’s not all there. I almost lose my mind at 1/2 that dose  :Wink:

----------

